
Theresa May Fires Defense Secretary over Huawei Leak - weinzierl
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/01/world/europe/uk-defense-secretary-huawei.html
======
Arnavion
BBC report being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19799426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19799426)

